# Hope we don’t fly out lol



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I took some Drugs once and my Steering Wheel was turning into a Square, true story. However that was 40 years ago and your CRUZE is under a Warranty. Take it back to any authorized GM Dealer before you fall out !


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Elizabeth91 said:


> My 2018 chevy Cruze is opening while I’m driving it. What could it be?


Welcome Aboard!

What is opening? The trunk? The drivers door? What?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

